

Safeplug: Safe, Secure, Anonymous Web Browsing From any Device - deyton
https://pogoplug.com/safeplug

======
melpomene
I am curious if it acts like a separate network or if it is simply the Tor
Browser in separate hardware (without the protection from no-script and https
everywhere). Has anyone here tried it out?

